# If you're looking for this..... try this



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Alright guys I am going to start this in hopes of helping some of the newer guys who are looking to pick up flavors in cigars. It's basically as simple as saying if you are looking for a certain flavor try this cigar. I will start with a few. As it goes along I will add more, and copy and paste your suggestions also, just type the flavor and the cigar. Hopefully this thing will pick up and we can help some of the new guys out. Also if there is a flavor I have listed and you have another stick that qualifies I'll just add that to it. Alright let's help the noobs.




Allspice- RP Vintage '90

Anise - Cain Maduro, Oliva V

Baking Spices(non specific) - La Gloria Cubana Medaille, Coronado by La Flor

Black Cherry- CAO Sopranos, Tat Black Tubo, R.P Vintage 90/92, Padron 64, LG Diez Lusitano, RP Decade

Butter- Exile

Caramel- DPG Blue, RP Vintage '90, Felipe Gregorio Icon

Cardamom- Gurkha Nepalese Warrior

Cedar - Gran Habano 2002

Cinnamon- Fuente Opus X, La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial, Benchmade churchill, LFD Double Ligero Chisel

Cocoa/Chocolate- Padron 1926, Benchmade, Padron 1964, CAO Brazilia, Pinar del Rio Oscuro

Coconut- Cubao

Coffee ( all varieties)- Rocky Patel Decade Limitada, Calle Ocho

Cream - Rocky Paty Decade Torpedo, Oliva Connecticut, 5 Vegas Gold, Perdomo Champage, RP Vintage '99, Punch Rare Corojo,

Macanudo, Puros Indios Viejo

Earthy- 5Vegas Classic, Liga Privada No. 9, Joya de Nicaragua, Brickhouse, Punch EMS, CAO Italia, Gran Habano Azteca

Espresso - 601 Green

Floral - Fuente Anejo, LFD Factory Press III

Hazelnut - El Triunfador, San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol

Herbal Tea- Davidoff Special R

Honey- La Aroma De Cuba Original Release, Macanudo

Leather - CAO Brazilia Box Press, 5 Vegas Miami, Flor de Oliva, Onyx Reserve

Mocha- Felipe Gregorio Icon

Nuts- La Veija Habana Cameroon, Montecristo Afrique, RP Edge Corojo

Peanut Butter- Quintero Box-Pressed (NC)

Pepper - Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Perla, Padilla Miami, My Father, CAO Black 

Pine- Fuente 8-5-8, Don Lino Africa

Raisin - Fuente Anejo, Brick House, Liga Privada Flying Pig, Opus X, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Man-O-War Ruination

Red Wine - La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero,

Vanilla - La Riqueza

White Pepper- Tambo

Wood (non scpecific type)- 5 Vegas Miami, Flor de Oliva, La Aurora Preferidos Green Tube, Oliva O










EDIT: Some of the cigars may appear in two different categories. This may be caused by complexity of the stick, or even a difference in opinion.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

teedles915 said:


> Earthy- 5Vegas Classic
> 
> Mocha- Felipe Gregorio Icon
> 
> ...


Nice thread! :tu


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, man, this is a _great_ thread - thanks!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

How about a black cherryish type flavor? I've seen it described in some cigars but they tend to be more expensive blends and I haven't experienced it personally. Does it exist?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> How about a black cherryish type flavor? I've seen it described in some cigars but they tend to be more expensive blends and I haven't experienced it personally. Does it exist?


i just added the CAO Sopranos for that flavor. I have personally never had it but that's what a lot of ppl describe it as


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> i just added the CAO Sopranos for that flavor. I have personally never had it but that's what a lot of ppl describe it as


Interesting, I have some resting in my wineador that I scored off the jam a few weeks ago. I'll have to give one a try to see if I can pick up on it. I also scored some Tony Soprano signatures off of the Jam but it wound up on backorder.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Alright guys I am going to start this in hopes of helping some of the newer guys who are looking to pick up flavors in cigars. It's basically as simple as saying if you are looking for a certain flavor try this cigar. I will start with a few. As it goes along I will add more, and copy and paste your suggestions also, just type the flavor and the cigar. Hopefully this thing will pick up and we can help some of the new guys out. Also if there is a flavor I have listed and you have another stick that qualifies I'll just add that to it. Alright let's help the noobs.
> 
> Earthy- 5Vegas Classic
> 
> ...


Great idea for a thread! I'll be keeping an eye on this one for helping me pick out flavors.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

if you're looking for dark coffee/cocoa, give Rocky Patel Decade Limitada a try.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I was going to ask if someone could do something like this for us new guys. If I might request, although high end sticks are great to have examples of, maybe try and have a budget stick on each flavor so it becomes accessible to more.

Also, I'd appreciate if you could suggest cigars that have strong woody or leather flavors.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Vanilla - La Riqueza

Hazelnut - El Triunfador / San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol

Anise - Cain Maduro / Oliva V

Floral - Fuente Anejo / LFD Factory Press III

Raisin - Brickhouse

Burning Tires - Gran Habano Azteca


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

centralharbor said:


> Thank you for posting this. I was going to ask if someone could do something like this for us new guys. If I might request, although high end sticks are great to have examples of, maybe try and have a budget stick on each flavor so it becomes accessible to more.
> 
> Also, I'd appreciate if you could suggest cigars that have strong woody or leather flavors.


Hoepfully some of the suggestions we get are of the budget stick variety. The first three on the list are definetely of that variety. You can get them all for less than 3 bucks a stick.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Burning Tires - Gran Habano Azteca


*THAT'S* the one I was looking for! I can now die a happy man. Thanks!


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

teedles915,
Great post! Not trying to hijack your thread!My perfect go to cigar,is a Pepin Cuban Classic.What are some others,close to the
same flavor's?
Scrap


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Great idea TW!


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Hoepfully some of the suggestions we get are of the budget stick variety. The first three on the list are definetely of that variety. You can get them all for less than 3 bucks a stick.


Right on, thanks. I'm not too familiar with these, so I wasn't sure, although I have some 5 Vegas coming in soon.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Cream--Rocky Paty Decade Torpedo

Chocolat/cocoa--Benchmade

Leather--Brazilia Box Press

I love this thread by the way and I can't wait to see the final compilation.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Alright guys I have the list updated. I am going to head to bed hopefully some of the late night guys will throw in some suggestions. So Jeff, Phil, Gary, Dave, Warren, Isaac, and the rest of you insomniacs I expect to wake up and see some results.


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

As I previously mentioned in my accidental replication of this thread, I am looking for a cigar that showcases the earthy flavor. Can anyone recommend another cigar besides the 5 Vegas Classic? Its not that I'm opposed to this cigar, but I don't have easy access to ordering online right now. Thanks.

-CS


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Great Thread! 

Here are some of mine:

Black Espresso - 601 green

Earthy Rum and Raisin - La Privada Flying Pig

Red Wine - LFD DL

Chocolate Cake - Padron 1964 Maduro

Coconut - Cubao

Toasty Vanilla Marshmellow - Partagas Short

Spiced Banana Toast - Bolivar RC

Nutmeg and Cinamon - La Gloria Cubana Medaille


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

First thing I thought of is the "Le Nez du Vin" aroma collection for wine... Someone could probably do the same for cigars. Would allow more people to sort of "jumpstart" their palate, to a degree.

Great idea!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just a great thread here which will become my "sticky" for future reference.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Cedar- Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I taste more raisin in Opus than Anejo


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Earthy - Liga Privada No. 9, Joya de Nicaragua, Brickhouse
Creamy / Nutty - Oliva Conecticutt, 5 Vegas Gold
Wood / Leather - 5 Vegas Miami, Flor de Oliva


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Cedar- Gran Habano Vintage 2002


i love anything with cedar flavor!
Scrap


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Got it all updated, hope I didn't miss anything. I did not include the CC because I don't think we are allowed to discuss them on this part of the forum.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Got it all updated, hope I didn't miss anything. I did not include the CC because I don't think we are allowed to discuss them on this part of the forum.


Your right I keep forgetting Thanks for keeping me straight and Thanks Again for the cigars from your pass for the Troops!!!!!

Dave


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Your right I keep forgetting Thanks for keeping me straight and Thanks Again for the cigars from your pass for the Troops!!!!!
> 
> Dave


No problem on the pass Bro it is the least that I could have done. The gents that were involved gave more than I did.


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

Rare ribeye, washed down with a vintage cabernet - Guten Cala


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Oops, I forgot one...

Camel Ass/Dirty Panty Hose--Pinar 2000

(couldn't help myself)

The one I forgot for real...

Earth--Punch Rothschild EMS

Can somebody please start a parrallel thread over in the Habanos section? I don't know much about them but I would love to see this type of information applicable to the Forbiddens but in the appropriate area.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Baking spices - Coronado by La Flor


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great Thread, But i never understand this, I go with with 2 tastes,

One is this cigar is shit and the other is this is good


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Great Thread, But i never understand this, I go with with 2 tastes,
> 
> One is this cigar is shit and the other is this is good


You ever encounter any good shit? :lol:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Great Thread, But i never understand this, I go with with 2 tastes,
> 
> One is this cigar is shit and the other is this is good


With your tastes in cigars, that kinda suprises me. To be completely honest some of these flavors I have never picked up. But I have definitely picked up many of them.

My question to you is this, if you only know good or bad. Why smoke more than one kind? Find a good one and stick with it. I by no means am trying to come off like a smart ass, just trying to understand more.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> With your tastes in cigars, that kinda suprises me. To be completely honest some of these flavors I have never picked up. But I have definitely picked up many of them.
> 
> My question to you is this, if you only know good or bad. Why smoke more than one kind? Find a good one and stick with it. I by no means am trying to come off like a smart ass, just trying to understand more.


 I guess more what i was saying, is i never get the hint of mocha or what ever , I just cant or dont try to put my finger on it, Its just i liked it want to smoke more or no didnt like it, But some sticks i dont like I go back and try again. But the flavors I just dont know what they are I guess.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Black Cherry (very light) - Tat Black Tubo


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

pepper - Padilla Miami, My Father
Cherry - RP 90/92 and a little in the Padron 64


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Black Cherry- LG Diez Lusitano.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I guess more what i was saying, is i never get the hint of mocha or what ever , I just cant or dont try to put my finger on it, Its just i liked it want to smoke more or no didnt like it, But some sticks i dont like I go back and try again. But the flavors I just dont know what they are I guess.


Now that I understand. I can see how a person would not be able to pick up some of the flavors unless they are really looking for the.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Great idea T.W. Here's a few I've noticed:

Cream: Perdomo Champage, RP Vintage '99.
Black Cherry: RP Decade
Chocolate: CAO Brazilia, Pinar del Rio Oscuro (from the Cheap Box Pass no less).


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Alright guys I have the list updated. I am going to head to bed hopefully some of the late night guys will throw in some suggestions. So Jeff, Phil, Gary, Dave, Warren, Isaac, and the rest of you insomniacs I expect to wake up and see some results.


lolzzzz!

Hmmm...
White Pepper: Anything with Tambo Tobacco in it, although the new Tambotas are less of a white-pepper than previous Tambo's.
Black Tea: also the end-portion of Tambos
Lush Wood: La Aurora Preferidos Green Tube (Sumatra). Most things Sumatra have a lush woodsy/steamy forest taste to me...
Pine: A. Fuente 8-5-8, Don Lino Africa
Cinammon: Fuente Opus X, other rosado smokes, too
Herbal Tea: Davidoff Special R
Raisin and/or prune: Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Man-O-War Ruination, most things I've had so far with a Broadleaf wrapper
Caramel: DPG Blue, RP Vintage '90, Felipe Gregorio Icon
Butter: Exile
Cream: Punch Rare Corojo, Macanoodles, Puros Indios Viejo
Cardamom: Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
Roasted Nuts: Montecristo Afrique, RP Edge Corojo
Peanut Butter: Quintero Box-Pressed (NC)
Coffee: Calle Ocho
Allspice: RP Vintage '90
Black Pepper: Anything made by DPG. 
Honey: La Aroma De Cuba Original Release, Macanoodlez

Uuuuuhhhhh gotta go to work, that's all i could remember in 5 minutes, i'll be back later to expand n stuff lol


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

eyesack said:


> lolzzzz!
> 
> Hmmm...
> White Pepper: Anything with Tambo Tobacco in it, although the new Tambotas are less of a white-pepper than previous Tambo's.
> ...


WOW thanks for all the input Isaac, I will try to get this thing updated later today. For now it's off to sleepy time


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

It is updated. Thank for all the help on this guys. Hopefully we are helping to develop the palet of some of the newer guys. I have to be honest though, some of these flavors suprised me. I won't single any out but there are a few I was like WTF. But thats the beauty of this wonderful hobby, smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

A bit off topic, but something interesting I noticed. I clipped a cigar yesterday and took a prelight puff and tasted some cocoa. I googled a review of it and the review said it had a "coffee creamer and cocoa" prelight flavor. "Coffee creamer??", I said. I puffed again, and sure as shit... coffee creamer. It was strange, and probably my brain working against me, but it was definitely there.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this one up in case there was any more input.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

arodgers said:


> Great idea T.W. Here's a few I've noticed:
> 
> Cream: Perdomo Champage, RP Vintage '99.
> Black Cherry: RP Decade
> Chocolate: CAO Brazilia, Pinar del Rio Oscuro (from the Cheap Box Pass no less).


Thanks for bringing this back up TDub. For chocolate, I got a real strong taste of that out of the La Aurora #4 I got. Not bad for ~$1.50 a stick.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Let's go for the obvious, shall we?

Honey - CAO Flavours Gold Honey
Vanilla - CAO Flavours Vanilla
Melted Cherry Jollyrancher - Swisher Sweets


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Another bump on this one for the new guys.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

i have one to add.... Onyx reserve... a creamy leather type taste, in my opinion... and it seems like thats what most people get from it as well


----------



## kwiebe (Sep 10, 2010)

Great idea...from a true noob, thanks!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Post! Now I found myself looking at all the different cigars and seeing if I tasted what you mentioned.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> It is updated. Thank for all the help on this guys. Hopefully we are helping to develop the palet of some of the newer guys. I have to be honest though, some of these flavors suprised me. I won't single any out but there are a few I was like WTF. But thats the beauty of this wonderful hobby, smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


No matter the palet this is a fun thread, thanks. and yes it is a hobby full of surprises


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll add one if no one else already did:

Cinnamon - La Aroma de Cuba - Edicion Especial
Mocha - Padron 1926

Sewage - Phillies Blunt


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Earthy--Punch Rothschild EMS 

Earth Squared


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jeff989 said:


> i have one to add.... Onyx reserve... a creamy leather type taste, in my opinion... and it seems like thats what most people get from it as well





dpcoz said:


> I'll add one if no one else already did:
> 
> Cinnamon - La Aroma de Cuba - Edicion Especial
> Mocha - Padron 1926
> ...





tpharkman said:


> Earthy--Punch Rothschild EMS
> 
> Earth Squared


Thanks for the additions guys, all added.

I just put it in alpabetical order, I am thinking of making a list of cigars that appear multipal times. I thought that make it a little easier for us to pick sticks that have a better chance of being complex. Whatcha think?


----------



## Brewer_Bob (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome thread for us newbies. I have bookmarked it. How is this not a sticky?


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Vanilla - La Riqueza
> 
> Hazelnut - El Triunfador / San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol
> 
> ...


THERE it is... I've been trying to find that note! Thank you so much. :brushteeth:


----------



## Darth-Raven (Oct 22, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> *Sewage - Phillies Blunt*


Until two nights ago, I would have thought this exageration... now I know it is understament. More accurate: *Third-World Sewage Slit Trench uke:*


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Absolutely amazing thread, thanks guys! Defenitely giving me some good thoughts for the next time I'm able to place an order!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Great thread.

One possible addition.

Black Cherry - Ashton VSG


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Aurtoro fuente hemingway classic for earthy, 
Gran habano vintage. 2002 for wood
And rp vintage 92 for spice, intact. It can go anywere rp vintage 90 can go.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't really taste coconut in the Cubao which is good because I hate coconut but I love me some Cubao


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

guys i'm gonna bump this one back up incase someone hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I got cinnamon in a Benchmade churchill & an LFD double ligero chisel I smoked today. I normally don't get any specific flavors from cigars except maybe coffee.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I like this thread! Will bump you when I can!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad someone bumped this thread! I think this is a very well done thread! Great for beginners like myself looking for that "creamy" smoke or something with hints of a vanilla and what not.

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

CAO Black for Pepper
CAO Italia for 'Wet Earth/Hay' (Somehow It's better than it sounds ;-) )


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread, but this is a great one.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Gran Habano Azteca: Through the nose, it's earthy and in the mouth, it's "gummy" one of the few cigars I've smoked other than Tambos that impart a very distinct mouthfeel.
+1 to T-Dub again for this thread!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Fury556 said:


> I got cinnamon in a Benchmade churchill & an LFD double ligero chisel I smoked today. I normally don't get any specific flavors from cigars except maybe coffee.





Chris Rex said:


> CAO Black for Pepper
> CAO Italia for 'Wet Earth/Hay' (Somehow It's better than it sounds ;-) )





eyesack said:


> Gran Habano Azteca: Through the nose, it's earthy and in the mouth, it's "gummy" one of the few cigars I've smoked other than Tambos that impart a very distinct mouthfeel.
> +1 to T-Dub again for this thread!


Bumping this up for two purposes.

Number one is so that all the newer members who haven't seen this can check it out.

The other reason is to ask a mod if there is any way possible that I (or someone) can edit post number one to add the above suggestions)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I added them to the 1st post for you T.W.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I added them to the 1st post for you T.W.


Man talk about service, that was quick. I appreciate the help. eace:eace:

Now how do we sticky this thing? Lol


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, this should be a sticky! :smoke:


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

+1 for sticky

Great thread!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

teedles915 said:


> Alright guys I am going to start this in hopes of helping some of the newer guys who are looking to pick up flavors in cigars. It's basically as simple as saying if you are looking for a certain flavor try this cigar. I will start with a few. As it goes along I will add more, and copy and paste your suggestions also, just type the flavor and the cigar. Hopefully this thing will pick up and we can help some of the new guys out. Also if there is a flavor I have listed and you have another stick that qualifies I'll just add that to it. Alright let's help the noobs.
> 
> Allspice- RP Vintage '90
> 
> ...


O' Thanks a Lot!!! :tsk: :faint:

I've puffed me 24 sticks......Of which.....One is on this list!...And maybe 3 er 4 in me Lockador... that are on it! :doh:....

Now I gotta start makin ANOTHER list!...:tsk:.. checkin pay-phone returns..... digin deeper in couches, and pickin up cans on the road side!---

Now!..... Let alone tryin to FIND these flavor calibrators! :doh:...I gotta Puff All Them!...Before I can Puff All These!...:twitch:.... so's I kin know what I'm Tastin!? & Talkin about! :hmm:...

I'm screwed!! :faint:

Serious though!...Thanks for posting this up! :first:

I WILL be reading the thread, and making an effort, (and list) to add some of these "Flavor Calibrators" to my stash!....:faint:
:laugh:


----------



## fosking (Oct 16, 2010)

Brilliant thread!

I'm looking forward to making my way down the list.
+1 for Sticky also :thumb:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just a bump for our new guys......


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Got some new ones guys...
Urinal cake: Kool blue cigarettes
Burning motor oil (probably why I liked them the most): Pall Mall Full flavor
Evergreen/pine, most Dominican smokes I've had so far, most recently: JR Consuerga DR


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice thread.
This should be a sticky icky.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

:bump: :bump2: :bump:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Great. I will take a double scoop. What...I thought we were talking about ice cream.lol.:ask:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

guitar7272 said:


> How about a black cherryish type flavor? I've seen it described in some cigars but they tend to be more expensive blends and I haven't experienced it personally. Does it exist?


you definitely get cherry flavor from the RP Vintage 1990 robusto. It's not in-your-face cherry, but it's there.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> Oops, I forgot one...
> 
> Camel Ass/Dirty Panty Hose--Pinar 2000
> 
> ...


is that a dromedary or a 2-humped camel? there's is a difference,yaknow


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

teedles915 said:


> With your tastes in cigars, that kinda suprises me. To be completely honest some of these flavors I have never picked up. But I have definitely picked up many of them.
> 
> My question to you is this, if you only know good or bad. Why smoke more than one kind? Find a good one and stick with it. I by no means am trying to come off like a smart ass, just trying to understand more.


well..there's good shit, and then there's better shit:biggrin:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

here's one:

cinnamon, cinnamon and more cinnamon- Partagas Spanish Rosado

creme de menthe- any cigar I accidentally spill creme de menthe on:biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Stick-ee
stick-ee
stick-ee


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bumping this up for the new members, If anyone has any to add please feel free to do so. Hopefully I can get the mods to come in and edit my orignal post to add in the new additions


----------

